# "Singularity" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on November** 25th, 2015 at 7:00pm EST*.


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2015)

voted


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you, I've voted. Tricky topic, that one; good efforts all round.


----------



## Nellie (Nov 16, 2015)

Another tough one, but I finally made my decision and voted.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 18, 2015)

Once again it was tricky picking the ones that I regarded as the best three.
I just went through the poems, scored them on several criteria, and went with the three highest scores.  Even after that I questioned my judgement, but it is what it is.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow... fabulous ....


----------

